# White News.anchor Said Black Co-anchor Looks Like A Gorilla  Live Tv



## Melaninme (Aug 28, 2019)

What in the world?  Did I hear right? Also, did he agree with her?

Come on Cuz!

She apologized later, but I'm not convinced her tears were real.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 28, 2019)

She said what she said and she meant it. The tears are for her job.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 28, 2019)

He just might be a monkey the way he whitesplained her ignorant behaviour. In this climate there is no room for error...she said what she said.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Aug 28, 2019)

I couldn’t finish listening to the apology because it didn’t seem sincere at all.  

She was so inappropriate on so many levels.  I wanna say I can’t believe he just agreed, but I’m not surprised.


----------



## Karmi (Aug 28, 2019)

I’m sure he wants to keep his job but.... this WW and her tears are pathetic


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 28, 2019)

Charmingchick1 said:


> I couldn’t finish listening to the apology because it didn’t seem sincere at all.
> 
> She was so inappropriate on so many levels.  I wanna say I can’t believe he just agreed, but I’m not surprised.


Same


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 28, 2019)

She's an ignorant WW  so I expect nothing from her, I'm incensed at HIS behavior.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 28, 2019)

I would have read her for filth and found a new job with decent coworkers


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 28, 2019)

I didn't get 30 seconds into the apology but the way he was looking at her the first few seconds was hilarious to me.


----------



## GinnyP (Aug 28, 2019)

Melaninme said:


> What in the world?  Did I hear right? Also, did he agree with her?
> 
> Come on Cuz!
> 
> She apologized later, but I'm not convinced her tears were real.


B.......... get off the Xanax


----------



## GinnyP (Aug 28, 2019)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I would have read her for filth and found a new job with decent coworkers


He should have done a news piece on ho’s and strippers and drunks. Then said oh Allison she reminds me of you.


----------



## rabs77 (Aug 28, 2019)

Did he actually say.. “yeah, kinda does”at the end of the first video 

I hate the arm patting she was doing as she apologized. I find people doing that when they want to brow beat you into accepting what they are saying. Kinda like when an old person is giving you advice(that you may not want to take)


----------



## weaveadiva (Aug 29, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> He just might be a monkey the way he whitesplained her ignorant behaviour.


I LOL'd, you hear me?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 29, 2019)

It was removed due to being "hate speech." I hate YouTube these days.


----------



## SoniT (Aug 29, 2019)

Fake apology and fake tears. She meant what she said. He looked foolish for agreeing with her and then saying she was his best friend blah blah blah.


----------



## Melaninme (Aug 29, 2019)

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/a-b...ompared-him-to-a-gorilla-his-response-2091476

For anyone interested in viewing the video.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 29, 2019)

Melaninme said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/a-b...ompared-him-to-a-gorilla-his-response-2091476
> 
> For anyone interested in viewing the video.


I liked the article. He did admit, "It cut deep for me, and it cut deep for a lot of you in the community."


----------



## Laela (Aug 29, 2019)

Geez, he's nauseating... Remember when Charles checked Kayleigh for  that condescending pat on the arm? I only wish this news guy would've done that..  but then, you need balls to do that.





discodumpling said:


> He just might be a monkey the way he whitesplained her ignorant behaviour. In this climate there is no room for error...she said what she said.


----------

